# Should i give up engineering? (Mechanical)



## samstudent (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,

I am a Mechanical Engineer Student. I am actually a international student in the US. English is my second language. I am a senior in a 4-year mechanical engineering course, but i am going to need 5 years to graduate (Super Senior). Engineering never had been easy for me. My GPA right know is 2.6. It may increase this semester. I am very persistent, at least. The main thing is that i'm retaking the same class for third time, and i am still failing it. It's Network Analysis 1 ( i have been stuck since my freshman year). I'm so frustrated about this class. It's keeping me from moving on. So, i am trying to convince myself that this is part of the process, that engineering in general isn't easy and that i may do better in the workplace. I have not passed other classes, but now i'm up to date with everything except this class. My strong-skills are in 3D modeling and i have a passion for manufacturing. I have good communications skills and i am good in other classes. Anyway, i even got a good paid-internship this summer. What would be your opinion about this point of my education? Sometimes, i just want to give up and open a business or something. I have been trying so hard. Thank you for your insight!


----------



## P-E (Apr 3, 2017)

Seeing you've got this far finish up and get the degree.   An engineering degree can get you into other fields if you don't like it once you're working.  That said, engineering isn't for everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2017)

I agree with P-E. Try to finish and earn the degree. An engineering degree can be very versatile.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 4, 2017)

I know quite a few engineers who needed 5 years to graduate but went on to fairly successful careers.  Having a low GPA may make it more difficult for you to get hired right out of college but shouldn't limit you otherwise.  Apply yourself in the workplace, be willing to learn, and invest personal time to research and understand things you're having difficulty with and your college career will not really matter.

I know at least one person at my old job who was a solid mid 2 GPA and was promoted quickly because of work ethic and willingness to put in the hard hours.

Best of luck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2017)

samstudent said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer Student. I am actually a international student in the US. English is my second language. I am a senior in a 4-year mechanical engineering course, but i am going to need 5 years to graduate (Super Senior). Engineering never had been easy for me. My GPA right know is 2.6. It may increase this semester. I am very persistent, at least. The main thing is that i'm retaking the same class for third time, and i am still failing it. It's Network Analysis 1 ( i have been stuck since my freshman year). I'm so frustrated about this class. It's keeping me from moving on. So, i am trying to convince myself that this is part of the process, that engineering in general isn't easy and that i may do better in the workplace. I have not passed other classes, but now i'm up to date with everything except this class. My strong-skills are in 3D modeling and i have a passion for manufacturing. I have good communications skills and i am good in other classes. Anyway, i even got a good paid-internship this summer. What would be your opinion about this point of my education? Sometimes, i just want to give up and open a business or something. I have been trying so hard. Thank you for your insight!


don't beat yourself up. I got through my program in 13 years, albeit through night courses. Still, that was a long time to stay at it I understand persistence. I also understand how some of the curriculum was difficult. I needed to take Calc I 3x before finally passing it. and that early on, it was holding up so many other courses as a prereq. To be honest, once you get into the working world, not many people care too much about your GPA, or how many times it took you to pass the PE, for that matter. Just stay the course and keep at it.


----------



## Voomie (Apr 5, 2017)

Stick with it. Every engineer has certain aspects of their discipline that they are weak in. As long as you have a passion for the discipline itself then you will make it. Most people take 5 years to finish, make it 6 if you do a co-op program. I was where you were at but what made the difference was that I stuck with it. Now I have my masters and my PE. Don't give up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smahurin (Apr 7, 2017)

I would agree to bear down and see it through. As others mentioned, even if you decide once you graduate to pursue a different field, you'll have a degree in engineering which is fairly valuable.  Unfortunately in today's world, some college isn't really any different than no college from an employers point of view.  But the difference between a degree, and no degree is huge from a marketability standpoint.  It may take some time (and lots of frustration) but I trust you'll get through it.  Just maybe not on the schedule that you had hoped.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2017)

I went to school for 9 years at night and graduated with a 2.54 GPA. Hasn't help me back thus far. Try and finish. You'd be amazed at what a college diploma can do for you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## samstudent (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you guys! I was actually really frustrated about a test i did last week for Network Analysis. However, the whole class didn't do well. The professor suggested a make-up exam for Monday. Hopefully, i can get a good score on this second chance and pass this class. I'm going to stick to it. I have thought about changing several times, but i don't really see myself studying something else now. I really admire what engineering is. Thank you for your words of encouragement! I got a internship in a engineering company for $16/hr for tis summer (in another town). That's good right? I'm going to start looking for a part-time job for next semester in a engineering company. I want to get more experience, so i can compensate my GPA.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2017)

Hahaha.  I had an engineering professor that couldn't do his own exam problems. Usually because he forgot to give some info. Very frustrating!

And yes, internships are good. It's experience and networking. 

Good Luck. I can't wait to see you pass the PE exam is a few years.


----------



## P-E (Apr 8, 2017)

Whatever you do stay mechanical.  Don't switch to civil!


----------



## Troll (Apr 9, 2017)

samstudent said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer Student. I am actually a international student in the US. English is my second language. I am a senior in a 4-year mechanical engineering course, but i am going to need 5 years to graduate (Super Senior). Engineering never had been easy for me. My GPA right know is 2.6. It may increase this semester. I am very persistent, at least. The main thing is that i'm retaking the same class for third time, and i am still failing it. It's Network Analysis 1 ( i have been stuck since my freshman year). I'm so frustrated about this class. It's keeping me from moving on. So, i am trying to convince myself that this is part of the process, that engineering in general isn't easy and that i may do better in the workplace. I have not passed other classes, but now i'm up to date with everything except this class. My strong-skills are in 3D modeling and i have a passion for manufacturing. I have good communications skills and i am good in other classes. Anyway, i even got a good paid-internship this summer. What would be your opinion about this point of my education? Sometimes, i just want to give up and open a business or something. I have been trying so hard. Thank you for your insight!


well here's the thing, being at work is nothing like being at school. just because you're a poor student, it doesn't mean thst you're not an amazing worker! there's probably very little correlation. i was a very good student in middle school, very poor student in high school, pretty good student in college and grad school, and in my own eyes and very poor employee at most of my jobs. i hated every single one of them. i even considered a career change and be a professor at one point (and actually enrolled in a police academy too)

now i run my own business, have very little stress and make way more than i ever could have working for someone. so yeah, i say push it through since your degree is nothing but a stepping stone to better things. Even if you hate doing engineering, like i do, you can at least open your small firm just to pay the bills and try other things with the free time you'll have



P-E said:


> Whatever you do stay mechanical.  Don't switch to civil!


much more work in civil if he wants to open a business. i dont see why not.


----------



## apford (Apr 10, 2017)

I had one professor put it this way - Getting a degree just puts a stamp on your forehead that says 'trainable'. School teaches you how to attack a problem, how to record results in a way other people can interpret, how to schedule your time, etc. For most jobs they just want to see that you have the follow through to complete the program, they'll teach you what you need to know to be successful in their industry. Also, no-one really expects all that much from someone just out of school. Knock the internship out of the park, that's a great first step.


----------



## landolakes (Sep 26, 2017)

It took me 8 years of struggling... quitting... flunking... etc in engineering. Mainly because my close friends didnt go to college and i lacked motivation from certain prerequisite courses. It sucked. I graduated hs in 2000.

In 2008, i got a apprentice job as a field hand  in a gas process plant. I was super happy, and it also resparked my interest in engineering by seeing all the real applications in front of me.

i ended up completing my degree and eventually getting my PE this past year.


----------



## User1 (Sep 27, 2017)

P-E said:


> Whatever you do stay mechanical.  Don't switch to civil!


what is this supposed to mean!!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!


----------



## P-E (Sep 27, 2017)

Prob was directed at Matt. That was back when I was drinking.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 28, 2017)

P-E said:


> Prob was directed at Matt. That was back when I was drinking.


You're a mean drunk.


----------



## GamecockEngineer (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

P-E said:


> Whatever you do stay mechanical.  Don't switch to civil!


Hahaha. I ended up switching to civil after my freshman year when my GPA wasn't high enough to get into biomed engr.  Ended up being a better fit (at least the environmental classes.  Never got into structures).


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

samstudent said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer Student. I am actually a international student in the US. English is my second language. I am a senior in a 4-year mechanical engineering course, but i am going to need 5 years to graduate (Super Senior). Engineering never had been easy for me. My GPA right know is 2.6. It may increase this semester. I am very persistent, at least. The main thing is that i'm retaking the same class for third time, and i am still failing it. It's Network Analysis 1 ( i have been stuck since my freshman year). I'm so frustrated about this class. It's keeping me from moving on. So, i am trying to convince myself that this is part of the process, that engineering in general isn't easy and that i may do better in the workplace. I have not passed other classes, but now i'm up to date with everything except this class. My strong-skills are in 3D modeling and i have a passion for manufacturing. I have good communications skills and i am good in other classes. Anyway, i even got a good paid-internship this summer. What would be your opinion about this point of my education? Sometimes, i just want to give up and open a business or something. I have been trying so hard. Thank you for your insight!


If you're a senior and have a passion for 3D modeling/manufacturing, I'd say definitely stick with it!  I'm sorry that you have failed that one class several times.  You have an internship already, which is great experience and gives you an edge when applying for jobs.  If your GPA stays below a 3.0, it might hurt you a little when looking for jobs, but I don't think it will keep you from getting one.  Once you get a job, then it will become less important.  Your work experience, knowledge of two languages, and persistence are definitely in your favor.  Good luck and keep going!


----------



## Owism (Aug 22, 2018)

samstudent said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer Student. I am actually a international student in the US. English is my second language. I am a senior in a 4-year mechanical engineering course, but i am going to need 5 years to graduate (Super Senior). Engineering never had been easy for me. My GPA right know is 2.6. It may increase this semester. I am very persistent, at least. The main thing is that i'm retaking the same class for third time, and i am still failing it. It's Network Analysis 1 ( i have been stuck since my freshman year). I'm so frustrated about this class. It's keeping me from moving on. So, i am trying to convince myself that this is part of the process, that engineering in general isn't easy and that i may do better in the workplace. I have not passed other classes, but now i'm up to date with everything except this class. My strong-skills are in 3D modeling and i have a passion for manufacturing. I have good communications skills and i am good in other classes. Anyway, i even got a good paid-internship this summer. What would be your opinion about this point of my education? Sometimes, i just want to give up and open a business or something. I have been trying so hard. Thank you for your insight!


I graduated with 2.6GPA in Electrical but I also graduated during the 2007 recession. Easy enough for me to blame the recession more than my GPA but I got a temp position as a software engineer for 6 months. After which I taught math/sci at a private school for 2 years until I could find an engineering job as a sales/tech support engineer until the  government started hiring again which was 6 years after my graduation then I joined the government as an engineer. I passed the FE exam 1 year after joining the gov. I got my PE license in my third year at the government and  finally got a position that pays PE wages so don't let that number hurt your confidence.  You know your passion as an engineer. Sometimes it helps to take less courses per semester and dive deeper into the topics with your extra time and graduate a little later. Engineering should be treated like a Medical Doctor education, it should be given more time to study as well as solid rotational on the job experience which in our lives is called Co-Op or Internship. I like colleges that make the CoOp part of the semester credits such as Rochester Institute of Technology. Goodluck


----------

